
Apple’s 21% Rally Is Tough Pill for 295 Funds That Bailed - Bud
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-15/apple-s-20-rally-is-tough-pill-for-295-funds-that-just-bailed
======
astrodust
I'd say poor George Soros ([http://www.marketwatch.com/story/george-soros-
sells-off-appl...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/george-soros-sells-off-
apple-stake-during-the-second-quarter-slashes-amazon-holding-2016-08-15)) but
he's not technically poor.

He is a loser, though. That was a bad move. 3,100 shares of Apple sold.

------
Flimm
This article has an auto-play video ad with sound. I'm flagging it, I hope
that's OK.

------
typetypetype
> Shares of the iPhone maker have jumped 21 percent this quarter, trouncing
> the S&P 500 Index

A weird comment, because Apple is in the S&P 500, which gains when companies
like Apple outperform the losers in the index.

